
Show HN: “What Are You Syncing About?” by Ninjadev [WebGL Demo] - stiaje
http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=69705
======
alexanderson
That. Was. Positively. Amazing. Demoscene never ceases to astound me.

------
panic
Saw this on the livestream, really great stuff!

------
trapperkeeper79
How to play it???

~~~
kencausey
[https://stianj.com/what-are-you-syncing-about/](https://stianj.com/what-are-
you-syncing-about/)

Found via the 'online version' link at the right.

